# Decarb Weed Before Making Cannabutter? And Need A Good Brownie Or Cookie Recipe



## 408isthebay (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi i have a few oz of fresh trim in the freezer and was wondering if i need to decarb it before making it into cannabutter. I'll be using the crockpot method which i imagine would already decarb the weed, i'll probably let the trim cook for 24 hours. Also does anybody have a good recipe for making brownies? im probably going to end up with about 2 lbs of cannabutter so i'll have plenty for a huge batch


----------



## potroast (Jul 2, 2011)

The crock pot heating will be enough for a decarb. I use a crock pot, and I heat the leaf for 6 hours, stirring every 20-30 minutes.

Sometimes I turn it off, and leave it in the pot, and the next day I turn it on for another 6 hours. I haven't noticed much difference in the two methods though.

Here's Dr. Jay's method

http://www.letfreedomgrow.com/recipes/blackout_bud_butter.htm


----------



## 408isthebay (Jul 3, 2011)

do you recommend adding any water? or pure butter


potroast said:


> The crock pot heating will be enough for a decarb. I use a crock pot, and I heat the leaf for 6 hours, stirring every 20-30 minutes.
> 
> Sometimes I turn it off, and leave it in the pot, and the next day I turn it on for another 6 hours. I haven't noticed much difference in the two methods though.
> 
> ...


----------



## potroast (Jul 3, 2011)

In the crock pot I use only pot and butter. Then I use cheesecloth to squeeze the butter out of the pot. The water addition is mainly to keep it from burning when heating on the stove, then you must separate the butter from the water.


----------



## kewlmanshorty (Jun 11, 2013)

What i was taught was that you add water to your mix to remove dirt, fert salts, and chlorophyl.You would be amazed what will come out of some 'clean' herb.

~Shorty


----------



## 2Kushed (Jun 15, 2013)

Do not decarb before baking. If you are going to make the budder strong enough, you will need the extra water to cover the cannabis


----------

